# Link Belt



## LEM (Nov 21, 2015)

Is there any problem using a link belt on my QC54.  My current belt is about wore out and I thought it might be easier to put a link belt on it.  No disassembly.  Thanks.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 21, 2015)

I Have been using a link belt on me craftsman 12x36 lathe for about 5 years now. works well. Just install it for forward direction as that is the way you run most of the time.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 22, 2015)

That's because they aren't rated for running in but one direction.  They apparently work OK for light duty which is all that most of us do anyway.  I'm not sure how many hours before you need to do it but they will stretch and eventually you will have to remove a link.  They cost more but as you say, you don't have to pull the spindle to install one there.  But there is no good excuse for using one as a motor belt unless you just happen to have enough links that you are never going to use anywhere else.


----------



## oldboy1950 (Nov 22, 2015)

i installed a link belt on my table saw 30 years ago to reduce vibration.
it has lasted with much heavy use in my carpentry business.


----------



## middle.road (Nov 23, 2015)

+1 to what Oldboy said. I did the same to my saw ten years ago and it made quite a difference.
I can remember the maintenance crew using them back when on large equipment so that they didn't have
to disassemble the shaft(s).


----------



## my machine shop (Nov 23, 2015)

I highly recommend them.


----------

